# [ xmms ] wo sind die PlugIns ? ?

## Bullitt

Hallo Leute,

habe eben xmms gemerged und ich wollte dann was abspielen, aber Pustekuchen. Dann die preferences aufgerufen und da, wo die PlugIns sein sollten, egal ob Audio-Out/-In oder die visualisation PlugIns, keins da. Habe auch nichts anders gemacht als sonst auch . . . 

helft mal bitte

THX

Bullitt

----------

## Egal

hehe das gleiche Problem hatte ich vor 5 Minuten auch  :Smile: 

env-update && source /etc/profile

hilft weiter

----------

## Bullitt

 *Egal wrote:*   

> hilft weiter

 

nö . . .   :Laughing:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Egal

hm schade  :Smile: 

schau doch mal mit 

```

qpkg -l xmms | grep lib

```

nach ob die Plugins wenigstens installiert sind.

----------

## Bullitt

```

qpkg -l xmms | grep lib

```

qpkg gibts net, und quickpkg funktioniert mit der Option nicht.

----------

## sepp2k

 *Bullitt wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> qpkg -l xmms | grep lib
> ...

 

geben tuts das schon. Installiert wist dus nur nicht haben. emerge gentoolkit und dann hast dus (gentoolkit sollte eh jeder installiert haben)

----------

## Bullitt

 *sepp2k wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  (gentoolkit sollte eh jeder installiert haben)

 

aha . . .   :Laughing: 

```

qpkg -l xmms | grep lib

```

die Antwort:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /usr/lib
> 
> /usr/lib/libxmms.so.1.2.1
> ...

 

sieht in meinen Augen in Ordnung aus . . .

----------

## Egal

Also bei mir sind die alle in Unterverzeichnissen von /usr/lib

```

/usr/lib/xmms/Output

/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libOSS.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libOSS.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libdisk_writer.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libdisk_writer.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Input

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libwav.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libwav.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmpg123.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmikmod.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libmikmod.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libcdaudio.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libcdaudio.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libidcin.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libtonegen.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libtonegen.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Input/libvorbis.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Effect

/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libvoice.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libvoice.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libecho.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libecho.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libstereo.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Effect/libstereo.la

/usr/lib/xmms/General

/usr/lib/xmms/General/libir.so

/usr/lib/xmms/General/libir.la

/usr/lib/xmms/General/libjoy.so

/usr/lib/xmms/General/libjoy.la

/usr/lib/xmms/General/libsong_change.so

/usr/lib/xmms/General/libsong_change.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Visualization

/usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libbscope.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libbscope.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libsanalyzer.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libsanalyzer.la

/usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libogl_spectrum.so

/usr/lib/xmms/Visualization/libogl_spectrum.la

```

welche xmms Version hast du denn drauf ? (meine ist 1.2.7-r15)

----------

## Bullitt

1.2.7-r15 habe ich auch, ganz normal über "emerge xmms", und das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/xmms ist abgesehen von EINEM plötzlich aufgetauchtem Input-plugin komplett leer.

----------

## Egal

 *Bullitt wrote:*   

> 1.2.7-r15 habe ich auch, ganz normal über "emerge xmms", und das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/xmms ist abgesehen von EINEM plötzlich aufgetauchtem Input-plugin komplett leer.

 

Sorry .. da bin ich dann auch langsam überfragt. Laut README und Makefile sollten die

libs in /usr/lib/xmms landen. Probier doch mal ob es mit ner anderen Version geht.

1.2.6-r16 oder so.

----------

## gfc

 *Bullitt wrote:*   

> 1.2.7-r15 habe ich auch, ganz normal über "emerge xmms", und das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/xmms ist abgesehen von EINEM plötzlich aufgetauchtem Input-plugin komplett leer.

 

das schon gemacht??

emerge alsa-xmms

danach gehts, wetten?

----------

## Egal

 *gfc wrote:*   

> danach gehts, wetten?

 

ob du die Wette gewinnst ?   :Smile: 

Ich hab alsa-xmms auch nicht drauf und es geht. Außerdem sind die Plugins

ja alle da, aber nur leider im falschen Verzeichnis und ich denke, das XMMS die da

nicht findet.

Es ist ja nicht so, das nur Output-Plugins nicht da sind, sondern alle fehlen. Und wenn

XMMS keine Soundfiles spielen kann, bringt ein Output-Plugin auch nichts.

Zumindest denk ich mir das  :Smile: 

cu Egal

----------

## Bullitt

 *gfc wrote:*   

>  *Bullitt wrote:*   1.2.7-r15 habe ich auch, ganz normal über "emerge xmms", und das Verzeichnis /usr/lib/xmms ist abgesehen von EINEM plötzlich aufgetauchtem Input-plugin komplett leer. 
> 
> das schon gemacht??
> 
> emerge alsa-xmms
> ...

 

Wette hin oder her, warum sollte das mit alsa-xmms funktionieren wenn ich gar kein alsa nutze ? ? Ich versteh den Sinn nicht . . .

----------

## Bullitt

Balsam für die Ohren, endlich läufts . . .   :Cool: 

habe jetzt die letzte Verfügbare Version genommen und die läuft. Hatte zwischendurch auch mal release11 versucht, da wurde noch nen paar Pakete installiert, xmms aber selber hat sich aber auf Grund von fehleden Berechtigungen nicht installiert.   :Shocked:  Letztendlich habe ich release 19 versucht, und auf einmal gings. Ich glaub die hatte ich vorher schonmal versucht da ging se net.

Alles sehr sehr komisch hier. 

Bullitt

PS: Übrigends habe ich in der Zwischenzeit k3b gemerged, und das ist beim Installieren abgebrochen weil irgendwelche Libs oder configs nicht sa waren. Von xmms war auch die Rede . . . mal sehen, gleich noch mal k3b versuchen . . .

----------

